# opinions on this spec PLEASE



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

New Budget AMD Gaming PC Quad Core System FX-4100 8g GT640 DVi VGA HDMI Wifi | eBay


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would ask about the power supply make and model 

Top Value System back by a Full Parts and Labour Warranty, fully upgradeable for future expansion.

AMD QUAD FX4-4100 (3.6GHz) & FAN
1-0G G640 DVi / HDMI/VGA Gaming Graphics
Asrock N68-VS3 Motherboard
8.0g DDR3 1333mhz
500g Sata III 7200 HDD
DVDRW DL +/-
Micro ATX Case Casecom CM-431
Branded 500W PSU
PCi Wifi 802.11b/g/n
USB Keyboard & Mouse
No Operating System (SEE BELOW)
No Monitor (SEE BELOW)
12 Months Parts & Labour warranty


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Pre-built PC's are rarely a good buy and commonly include lower quality components.
That one has an AsRock Mobo
No Brand Name on the GPU and almost all pre-builts include low quality to junk PSU's.
Perhaps I'm misunderstanding but I don't think an OS is included?


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

Shall I just go with the lowest price amd build in the recommended builds 2012 as ill only be browsing internet and playing full HD media .... will it play completely smooth?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes. That build is designed just to do that.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Our suggested builds all use top quality compatible components.
Even the lower priced builds are fine for the tasks you listed.


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

SWEET! ... time to start hunting for the cheapest price ... do i need thermal paste or does it come with the CPU?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It will come with the CPU. So will a stock CPU cooler.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Our builds include everything to assemble the tower. The OS and peripherals are not included in the lists.


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

Is it possible to have an ssd for the same price as the western digital as I don't loads of space and could you suggest a case with out a window please or is that the best case for the money.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

SSD's are not a good value at this time considering the price vs. the small advantage.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are a list of other sites that you might check for pricing some of them do specials at times, link is on the build page to each site


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

amazon are saying 1 - 2 months for the mobo ASUS F1A75-M LE and i cant find it any where else :-(


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

· Scan.co.uk
· Novatech.co.uk
· dabs.com
· Amazon.co.uk
· overlclock.co.uk - Alternative to Newegg
· yoyotech.co.uk
· eBuyer.com
· aria.co.uk
· Maplin.co.uk
· Microdirect.co.uk


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

i have £250 to spend can you just stick stuff in the basket and send me the link :rofl:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If I did you would need another 0 on the end


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

haha, my spec not yours lol


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try those other sites


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Use our suggested build list as a guide for quality components and select them from the site(s) you prefer to shop at: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html
UK pricing is at the lower part of the page.


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

i have done but as i said 1 - 2 months for the mobo and cant find it anywhere else....LONG!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigabyte-GA...computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1349824483&sr=1-1-fkmr0


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

nothing going for aroound £50 then, what do i need to look for when trying to find a mobo?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Comes out to £254 at ebuyer.com

AMD A6 5400K £49.83
Gigabyte GA-F2A55M-DS2 £46.48
G.Skill RipjawsX 2 x 2GB DDR3 1600Mhz £23.00
Crucial M4 64GB SSD £62.50
Coolermaster Elite 343 Micro ATX Case £30.63
XFX 450W Core Edition Pro PSU £41.50


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

i do need a dvd drive as well. thanks though ill check out ebuyer ......my budget is tight like a tiger :-( .......... overclock had a barebones pc just needed to add a hdd and dvd drive but was unsure of what else they had in their brand wise.


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

Is there no mobo going for cheaper than what joeten selected as the mobo in the build section for the lowest price amd build is not available in the uk.....should i just get the mobo and processor gcaven selected


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Anything gcavan suggested will be good.


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

the ram gcaven suggested is out of stock what do i get instead?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

G.Skill & Corsair are both good choices. 2x4GB will probably not be that much more.
You could also drop the SSD, not a good value considering the very high cost vs. the small advantage.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

All the builds are available in the uk maybe not at the price point you want but just about all the linked sites will have the hardware in particular Ebuyer the amazon price is around the norm.barring special offers or bundle deals


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

i thought it had to be a certain type of ram ....joeten that mobo is special order only, so what does that mean


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It is special order where


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

cant remember what site it was on but even your link to amazon is 1-2 months wait.... if you find someone thats stocks it and is ready to deliver, let me know :wink:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It was fine the other day when I posted, it no special order so I don't know where your looking http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B007KHROSC/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new first on the list is Amazon.co.uk with free delivery


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

LOL im on about the ASUS F1A75-M LE .... the one from the recommended builds


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See here Asus F1A75-V PRO A75 Socket FM1 8 Channel HD Audio ATX.. | Ebuyer.com


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

aahhhhh I saw that mobo but as it had a slightly different name i didnt think twice about it as i know how temperamental hardware can be when matching components plus i was trying to get a mobo for about £50 but it looks like that aint happening :-s ....... the mobo and cpu gcaven selected looks good but i need a different selection of ram as what he suggested is out of stock and i dont mean the brand of ram.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well it looks like that is the nearest to your original from E-buyer but you can check here https://www.google.co.uk/shopping/p...a=X&ei=Q68SUYatIvOq0AWMwYHwCQ&ved=0CDQQ8wIwAQ


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

the mobo and cpu gcaven selected looks good but i need a different selection of ram as what he suggested is out of stock and i dont know how to match the ram to the mobo


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You just search for the ram G-Skill 4GB Ripjaws X DDR3 1600 Dual Kit - Red: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

i was trying to order everything from one place (ebuyer) so it all comes at once l. does it matter what brand hard drive i get or should i aim for WD or seagate


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Now you could be opening a can of worms everybody has a preference, but either should be good and whilst it would be ideal to order from one place if it is not going your way you adapt.


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

Asus DRW-24B5ST 24x Internal SATA DVD Drive: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB SATAIII 6Gb/s 16MB Cache 3.5 inch Internal Hard Drive OEM: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1V6Z2X9I7KSQG

G-Skill 4GB Ripjaws X DDR3 1600 Dual Kit - Red: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

AMD A6 5400K Black Edition CPU (3.6GHZ, 1MB Cache, 2Core, HD7540D, Socket FM2, 65W, Retail Boxed): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Gigabyte F2A55M-DS2 Motherboard (AMD Radeon HD 7000, 1866/1600/1333/1066MHz, APU FM2 Socket): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Cooler Master Elite 343 USB 2.0 Micro ATX Case: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

If everything's OK im ready to order :thumb:


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks fine, it'll all fit together nicely.

The only remarks I would make are the lack of SATA 3.0, which shouldn't be a problem for a Caviar Blue and the lack of USB3.0 support. However, that would drive you up to a considerably higher pricepoint. If you can live with that it should be an excellent build for your needs.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks good to me! Just an FYI if you plan on ever adding a GPU then you will need to upgrade the PSU.


----------

